# oil penn 650



## SeaDogs (Mar 17, 2008)

Good Friday Morning,

Can one of you fine folks give some instructions to disassemble and oil a penn 650 ssm? Is there any other maintenance to preform on this reel?

thanks,
David


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

SeaDogs said:


> Good Friday Morning,
> 
> Can one of you fine folks give some instructions to disassemble and oil a penn 650 ssm? Is there any other maintenance to preform on this reel?
> 
> ...


Here you go David,

Not exactly the same but it will help.


http://alantani.com/index.php?topic=930.0


----------

